# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  24hr Fitness

## Returned Okie

I was working at LA Fitness today and learned they have been bought out by 24hr Fitness.  This is both of their locations Moore and Edmond.  both of these locations struggled since they opened almost 2yrs ago in Edmond, and longer in Moore.

----------


## Easy180

Just joined today since they will offer 24 hour access. I'm sure Anytime Fitness down the street isn't thrilled since I think their dues are higher.

----------


## bradh

The new LA Fitnesses have struggled?  Man I hate to hear that, both from a business perspective and a public health perspective.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> The new LA Fitnesses have struggled?  Man I hate to hear that, both from a business perspective and a public health perspective.


As far as public health perspective goes: LA Fitness is one of, if not the, most expensive gym in the area (now that park harvey is also gone)

----------


## bradh

> As far as public health perspective goes: LA Fitness is one of, if not the, most expensive gym in the area (now that park harvey is also gone)


Okay, maybe "public health" was a bad choice of words, maybe "give a damn about ones well being" is what I was thinking of?  If LA Fitness is struggling, maybe my dream of getting a Lifetime Fitness will be a pipe dream (despite Pete saying they are close).

----------


## dankrutka

My wife had a LA Fitness membership in Texas for years up until recently. It was $25 a month. Is it different at these locations? Because that seems reasonable...

----------


## bradh

Yeah when I was in DFW LA wasn't anymore than what we pay for Anytime now

----------


## Easy180

> My wife had a LA Fitness membership in Texas for years up until recently. It was $25 a month. Is it different at these locations? Because that seems reasonable...


It was $55 per month for my wife and me so not too bad.

----------


## Thomas Vu

30 per month isn't bad, but what is the 99 initiation fee about?!

----------


## soonermike81

I pay over $30 at Golds just for myself, so that doesn't seem unreasonable at all.

----------


## Easy180

> 30 per month isn't bad, but what is the 99 initiation fee about?!


I got in on the last day of LA prices so not sure. My guess is they will run a big promo soon and waive the $99 fee.

----------


## seaofchange

> Just joined today since they will offer 24 hour access. I'm sure Anytime Fitness down the street isn't thrilled since I think their dues are higher.


They aren't 24 hour access from what I can tell. At least according to the website. Did an employee say they were 24 hours? Do you know if the hours on the website are just staffed hours?

I was considering switching from Fitness One but decided against it because I need a 24 hour gym. And I don't want to pay a $150 initiation fee or $40 annual dues. Maybe they will have some signup deal and waive these.

----------


## oklip955

Gee, those gym memberships seem real cheap to me. I ditched Golds Gym when Mercy I-35 opened their fitness center. Seem so much more high end and no hip or what ever the baboomp music they were playing all the time was. Lots of older people and a much nicer atmosphere at Mercy.  Also much more on my way to things. Gold's 
gym is an just a bunch of buckets on the floor everytime it rain. The pool seemed small and cramped and I never used it. The pool area is so so much nicer at Mercy and you look out at woods. I did not think the $63 a month was too high. Everything is so nice and clean and well maintained.

----------


## Thomas Vu

*looking up mercy gym*
*edit*
DIdn't look bad.  The hours killed it, and the virtual tour (literally virtual) didn't look like it included any free weights

----------


## Easy180

> They aren't 24 hour access from what I can tell. At least according to the website. Did an employee say they were 24 hours? Do you know if the hours on the website are just staffed hours?
> 
> I was considering switching from Fitness One but decided against it because I need a 24 hour gym. And I don't want to pay a $150 initiation fee or $40 annual dues. Maybe they will have some signup deal and waive these.


Asked this morning when I went in and they are still under their LA hours but they said the goal was to switch to 24 hours by the week of Dec 7th

----------


## Thomas Vu

Isn't that when 2016 fiscal year starts?

----------


## OkieHornet

i pay $10/month at fitness 19, but it's no frills for sure. it's got what i need, though - cardio equipment and weights. no pool, showers, track, ball court, etc.

----------


## BBatesokc

$59/month for my wife and I at the Y and $99/month for the two of us at Mercy Health.

----------


## zookeeper

> $59/month for my wife and I at the Y and $99/month for the two of us at Mercy Health.


Which one are you currently using? Just one or both? I've heard Mercy is the nicest around.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Which one are you currently using? Just one or both? I've heard Mercy is the nicest around.


Both. We only keep the Y membership (been a member for over 18 years) because my wife works downtown and likes to workout some days after work to avoid the traffic.

I primarily go to Mercy. I REALLY like it because its so close to my house and so nice. County club quality locker rooms, great staff, no meat heads, really good equipment and good classes/instructors.

----------


## Zorba

> Okay, maybe "public health" was a bad choice of words, maybe "give a damn about ones well being" is what I was thinking of?  If LA Fitness is struggling, maybe my dream of getting a Lifetime Fitness will be a pipe dream (despite Pete saying they are close).


I've been a member of the Edmond LA since they opened. It is by far the nicest most complete gym in the area, so if it is struggling that is a really bad sign, especially for the price. So if LA is struggling I really don't see Life Time coming, apparently OKC people just don't respect or value nice gyms. 

Although to be fair, LA fitness has never done any real advertising, at all. They also pushed the opening date many many times, and completely missed the initial New Years rush. They have also had a revolving door of management from before they opened until now. I know of at least 6 general managers over 2 years. Their rules for running classes and their instructors really hurt the classes. And there is zero air flow in the cardio area and cycle studio, which hurt the atmosphere. I knew they struggled for the first 6 months, but it seemed fine nowadays. The do have a better free weight area than even Life Time. 

I am really surprised the one in Moore isn't doing well, it is a nice place with higher end equipment. 




> *looking up mercy gym*
> *edit*
> DIdn't look bad.  The hours killed it, and the virtual tour (literally virtual) didn't look like it included any free weights


They have a very small, tiny, section of free weights. So if you are actually into weights, it is not a place for you. Everything else about it seemed nice when I did my tour, though.

----------


## Zorba

I will say the LA Fitness in Edmond, at least, was always very well maintained while the 24hr fitness in Edmond definitely was not. The two gyms really aren't even in the same class. So this really worries me about the future of this gym, which is really the only nice full service gym in Edmond. (Edmond Gold's is not maintained at all and is overcrowded, Mitch Park Y has a tiny, overcrowded workout area, Mercy has basically no free weights)

Edit: I realized I was confusing 24hr fitness with fitness 19. I don't think I've ever been in a 24hr fitness, so hopefully my worries aren't justified.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I've been a member of the Edmond LA since they opened. It is by far the nicest most complete gym in the area, so if it is struggling that is a really bad sign, especially for the price. So if LA is struggling I really don't see Life Time coming, apparently OKC people just don't respect or value nice gyms. 
> 
> Although to be fair, LA fitness has never done any real advertising, at all. They also pushed the opening date many many times, and completely missed the initial New Years rush. They have also had a revolving door of management from before they opened until now. I know of at least 6 general managers over 2 years. Their rules for running classes and their instructors really hurt the classes. And there is zero air flow in the cardio area and cycle studio, which hurt the atmosphere. I knew they struggled for the first 6 months, but it seemed fine nowadays. The do have a better free weight area than even Life Time. 
> 
> I am really surprised the one in Moore isn't doing well, it is a nice place with higher end equipment. 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a very small, tiny, section of free weights. So if you are actually into weights, it is not a place for you. Everything else about it seemed nice when I did my tour, though.


I'd agree it's not an extensive free-weight area. I also know that's by design. It lessens their liability, keeps the unnecessary grunting to a minimum and attracts the members they are targeting, while keeping the 'gym rats' to a minimum.

A handful of locally known athletes workout there and seem to find the free weights adequate.

I use them, but only for a few days a week in the very early morning - so, its never busy.

The free weight area is comparable to any larger YMCA I've ever visited.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> i pay $10/month at fitness 19, but it's no frills for sure. it's got what i need, though - cardio equipment and weights. no pool, showers, track, ball court, etc.


I figure its gyms like fitness 19, 10 gym, golds gym express is why higher end gyms like this one aren't doing so well.

----------


## flintysooner

LA Fitness and 24 Hour Fitness Agree on Club Exchange | For-profits content from Club Industry

LA Fitness and 24 Hour Fitness Agree to Club Exchange



> The club exchange means 24 Hour Fitness will not have a presence in Arizona now but will enter the Oklahoma market while LA Fitness exits the Oklahoma and Nebraska markets.

----------


## seaofchange

> Asked this morning when I went in and they are still under their LA hours but they said the goal was to switch to 24 hours by the week of Dec 7th


Has this 24 hour access started yet? I want to join, but from what I can tell they are still not 24 hours?

----------


## Easy180

> Has this 24 hour access started yet? I want to join, but from what I can tell they are still not 24 hours?


They still aren't 24 hour so I don't know what's going on there. I can't wake up before 5am so no real problems but the whole 24 hour fitness should be putting some pressure on em lol.

----------


## Easy180

Walked into the Moore location this morning and it's now a Golds Gym lol

----------


## seaofchange

> Walked into the Moore location this morning and it's now a Golds Gym lol


Seriously?! Super annoyed by this. I joined Fitness One in Norman because the Moore location was a few months from opening. Now it has been 3 other places! I actually cancelled my membership at Fitness One a few weeks ago because I had a discount through my job for 24Hr Fitness and was going to join the Moore location this Friday. Maybe I'll just join Anytime Fitness, haha.

----------


## gurantula35

> Seriously?! Super annoyed by this. I joined Fitness One in Norman because the Moore location was a few months from opening. Now it has been 3 other places! I actually cancelled my membership at Fitness One a few weeks ago because I had a discount through my job for 24Hr Fitness and was going to join the Moore location this Friday. Maybe I'll just join Anytime Fitness, haha.


They are honoring the rates you had before with 24 hour fitness

----------


## ShadowStrings

Got an email today from Gold's about this. They took over the one in Edmond as well.

----------


## DowntownMan

> Got an email today from Gold's about this. They took over the one in Edmond as well.


San Ramon Calif.-based 24 Hour Fitness, which lists more than 400 locations on its website, sold 19 Midwest gyms to Wichita, Kan.-based Genesis Health Clubs this week. Genesis retained most of the gyms, but sold the four St. Louis area 24 Hour Fitness gyms and two in Oklahoma to Gold's Gym. As part of the deal, Genesis acquired six Gold's Gym locations in Tulsa, Okla.; Omaha, Neb.; and Lincoln, Neb

----------


## soonermike81

Do you guys know if this Golds on 19th St has a dry sauna?

----------


## bhawes

> Do you guys know if this Golds on 19th St has a dry sauna?


Yes its is unisex meaning man and woman use the same sauna the steam is also unisex but right now is down.

----------


## Zorba

A little old, but just found this today: http://clubindustry.com/24-hour-fitn...s-health-clubs

----------

